# Recently diagnosed type one needing answers please!



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, 

Apologies for long winded post. 


I was diagnosed as a type one diabetic on the 31/1/17. Started on Novorapid 7 units at mealtimes and 22 units Lantus background at night (2100hrs).

Diagnosed as "diabetic" November 2016 but due to nurse doing wrong blood test I didn't find out my antibodies until January. Was started on Insulatard (for both types) and metformin due to sugar levels ranging 10-23 most days. 


My brother is type one, sister type one, uncle type two, nan was type two and her brother type one. Long family history of this. 

I've only been on insulin since 1/2/17. 

This evening I have tested my sugars after dinner and they have gone from 11.7 post eating, to 15.1 as I felt shaky and now they are 17.6.

I gave my background at 2100 hrs.

I'm worried as they're creeping up quite a lot. Can anyone suggest what I should do to lower the levels? 

Sorry for all the information! 

I'm just struggling a bit - lots of knowledge on diabetes but when it comes to me now having it, it is all so brand new and overwhelming.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Eleanor, it's really early days for you, so don't do anything other than take your insulin as your DSN has suggested, and keep a record of your BG levels and food eaten.  Drink plenty of water if you're running high.  It sounds as though you needed more insulin than the 7U for the meal you had for dinner, but your team should teach you about how to count your carbs and adjust your insulin doses, and also how to give correction doses for high levels.  Because you're so newly diagnosed, it's possible that your pancreas might start secreting a little insulin again for a while (known as the honeymoon period), so it's wise to be cautious at first and not rush to correct a high BG level.  Do give your nurse a ring in the morning, and see what she thinks about increasing your dinner time insulin.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you very much,

Luckily my mum knows lots about adjusting meal time insulin based on what you're eating / carb counting etc but because I have not seen anybody since 16th january and that was when they thought I was going to be type two (don't ask I've had lots of issues with my DSN) it was just to discuss BG levels.

It's just hard as I've been left to my own devices. 

 I'm seeing a consultant for the first time Tuesday so I'll definitely know more then.

I'm just worried as before all the insulin and even on Insulatard and metformin I was ranging 9-23 most days. I've not been 16+ for a week or so and because it's creeping up I just wanted to know what I could do in the interim.

Thank you very much though! Reassuring.

I know to drink water and I will check with the Diabetic Centre tomorrow.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 6, 2017)

Not good that you've been left in the lurch like that.  Normally you would give an insulin correction for a level of 17mmol, but we can't advise people here on the forum on insulin dosing, and particularly as you are newly diagnosed it would be risky.  Hope your lantus brings your BG down somewhat.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

That's fine I was more looking for reassurance or how to treat hyperglycaemia but I know it's drinking water and monitoring and obviously if you feel unwell and it's consistent contact your health care provider or call for help etc.

Thank you though! I'm just still new to all this so I don't know what the right thing to do is so I thought I'd ask


----------



## john pardo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## James 048 (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> That's fine I was more looking for reassurance or how to treat hyperglycaemia but I know it's drinking water and monitoring and obviously if you feel unwell and it's consistent contact your health care provider or call for help etc.
> 
> Thank you though! I'm just still new to all this so I don't know what the right thing to do is so I thought I'd ask


Hi Elanor 
Warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> That's fine I was more looking for reassurance or how to treat hyperglycaemia but I know it's drinking water and monitoring and obviously if you feel unwell and it's consistent contact your health care provider or call for help etc.
> 
> Thank you though! I'm just still new to all this so I don't know what the right thing to do is so I thought I'd ask


Hi Eleanor, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but it sounds like you have lots of family experience to draw on! As @Redkite says, it's very early days for you so try not to stress too much about your numbers at this stage. Did you test before eating, and how long after eating were your subsequent tests? What did you eat? At this stage it's important to do lots of testing - waking, before eating then maybe 1 or two hours after eating and before bed. Record all these levels along with the carbs in what you ate and these records will help your DSN to determine how to adjust your insulin doses. It's all about building up knowledge and experience at the moment - I know it's disappointing when you see those high numbers, but things will improve as you begin to learn your tolerances for different meals  The high numbers you were seeing may be due to the lantus not lasting the full 24 hours, something experienced by quite a few - the solution there may be to split the dose into two injections to get better coverage. As I say, you will soon begin to see patterns if you record everything 

I'd highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas (whatever your age, I was 49 at diagnosis!). Please let us know if you have any questions and we will be more than happy to help


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

James 048 said:


> Hi Elanor
> Warm welcome to the forum


Thank you


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Eleanor, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but it sounds like you have lots of family experience to draw on! As @Redkite says, it's very early days for you so try not to stress too much about your numbers at this stage. Did you test before eating, and how long after eating were your subsequent tests? What did you eat? At this stage it's important to do lots of testing - waking, before eating then maybe 1 or two hours after eating and before bed. Record all these levels along with the carbs in what you ate and these records will help your DSN to determine how to adjust your insulin doses. It's all about building up knowledge and experience at the moment - I know it's disappointing when you see those high numbers, but things will improve as you begin to learn your tolerances for different meals  The high numbers you were seeing may be due to the lantus not lasting the full 24 hours, something experienced by quite a few - the solution there may be to split the dose into two injections to get better coverage. As I say, you will soon begin to see patterns if you record everything
> 
> I'd highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas (whatever your age, I was 49 at diagnosis!). Please let us know if you have any questions and we will be more than happy to help




Hi,

Yes lots of family knowledge and support! 

I test my sugar levels nine times a day and I've started to write down what I'm eating too as I know that helps for carb counting etc and adjusting. I was on Insulatard and 1000mg metformin before so I think it's finally got out of my system now hence the high numbers, I've woken high too so it's been consistent since 9pm last night. 

I'm seeing a consultant for the first time tomorrow so I'm happy that I'll get to learn what I need to do to make things better etc. 

I will have a look at that thank you very much!

I know so much about Diabetes but now it's me I obviously feel overwhelmed and new to all this! 

Early days! Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes lots of family knowledge and support!
> 
> ...


It is a bit different when it is you that is affected by it. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Eleanor, Welcome. Tbh I feel it's perfectly normal to feel overwhelmed by this or any other long term condition, lets face it does come as a blooming shock doesn't it.  In time you will learn about *your *diabetes and the best way to handle it, we can't actually beat it into submission but we do give it a good pasting. 
Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Lin, 

I'm just taking each day as it comes that's all you can do I feel! Haven't been diagnosed that long (since Nov and found out type one Jan) so I'm still getting used to it and have days where I want to scream and cry but it is what it is and I know it's so important to manage it well! 

I will, I find the forum so useful and reassuring.

Thank you for your support


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> It is a bit different when it is you that is affected by it. Good luck with your appointment.


It's so different and overwhelming. I can't stop crying most days, prior to diagnosis have had to look after my brother several times during his hypos and seeing him have type one since six and growing up knowing what it involves, it's taken a hold on me now that I have it.

I'm still getting used to it. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> It's so different and overwhelming. I can't stop crying most days, prior to diagnosis have had to look after my brother several times during his hypos and seeing him have type one since six and growing up knowing what it involves, it's taken a hold on me now that I have it.
> 
> I'm still getting used to it.
> 
> Thank you!


It as you already know, is going to take time. It sounds like you're grieving right now , which is perfectly normal !!  be patient with yourself be how you need to be.  Come here to have a rant if/when you need to, believe me we all need to do that sometimes.


----------



## Flower (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello and welcome Eleanor 

Things will become clearer on what to do for the best after your appointment. It is early days and a heck of a lot to take on at the same time as feeling rough from high blood sugars. You'll have a lot of knowledge from helping your siblings which will help but it is a different situation when you are the person trying to cope around the clock. It is a big ask trying to do what your pancreas did unnoticed and unthanked in the background.

Once you have been shown how to correct high blood sugars you will feel better knowing you have a way to balance things out when the need arises.

Good luck tomorrow, I wish you well getting to grips with your diabetes


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Eleanor - and welcome to the club that nobody wanted to join!!

Read this - bet nobody in your family has seen it - and I'd been diabetic over 30 years before I did, but I recognised going through every flippin stage.  I had NO idea that's what it was all about, inside your own head!  Why didn't anyone TELL me?

http://www.businessballs.com/elisabeth_kubler_ross_five_stages_of_grief.htm

Hope it helps.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> It as you already know, is going to take time. It sounds like you're grieving right now , which is perfectly normal !!  be patient with yourself be how you need to be.  Come here to have a rant if/when you need to, believe me we all need to do that sometimes.



I feel selfish spending most mornings crying hysterically then getting on with it. I'm quite up and down emotionally at the moment since diagnosis as it affects my current job in public services and career and it's quite hard to deal with that.

Thank you so very much!


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hi Eleanor - and welcome to the club that nobody wanted to join!!
> 
> Read this - bet nobody in your family has seen it - and I'd been diabetic over 30 years before I did, but I recognised going through every flippin stage.  I had NO idea that's what it was all about, inside your own head!  Why didn't anyone TELL me?
> 
> ...



Hi Jenny,

Thank you! At least it's a supportive club! 

Thank you for the link I shall do some bedtime reading


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

Some the feeling up and down could be down to fluctuations in your blood sugar's.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Some the feeling up and down could be down to fluctuations in your blood sugar's.



Yeah I've seen that happen to my brother and since having diabetes I've experienced lots of highs and lows and when I run high I am very snappy and tearful. 

I think I'm more emotional due to the fact type one means I can now no longer do my job that I've wanted to do since I was 6/7 years old and I have been off work since November. You can imagine my frustration and sadness. I'm a little heart broken.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> Yeah I've seen that happen to my brother and since having diabetes I've experienced lots of highs and lows and when I run high I am very snappy and tearful.
> 
> I think I'm more emotional due to the fact type one means I can now no longer do my job that I've wanted to do since I was 6/7 years old and I have been off work since November. You can imagine my frustration and sadness. I'm a little heart broken.


What is your job.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> What is your job.


I am a technician for the ambulance service. To my knowledge at the moment you cannot drive response (blue light driving) which is part of my job if you are a type one as they have not lifted the blanket ban yet. It is different in some trusts dependent on their policies however mine states no driving response if insulin dependent. No other work available within my company.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> I am a technician for the ambulance service. To my knowledge at the moment you cannot drive response (blue light driving) which is part of my job if you are a type one as they have not lifted the blanket ban yet. It is different in some trusts dependent on their policies however mine states no driving response if insulin dependent. No other work available within my company.


Oh no! Have you contacted HR and Occupational Health to get clarification? I worked before I retired in Health Service and I had colleagues who were Type1.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome Eleanor.

It takes a while for things to settle at the start, and it is difficult to be patient about it.  There is a lot to learn at the start but you have experts in the family already, so that will help.  However it is different when it is you yourself.  Don't feel guilty for having a good cry.  I still have my moments 9 years into this.

I hope that the appointment with the consultant goes well.  Are you able to take someone else with you?  It can help as there is a lot to take in and someone else taking notes can help you to pick up things later that you may have forgotten or missed.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Oh no! Have you contacted HR and Occupational Health to get clarification? I worked before I retired in Health Service and I had colleagues who were Type1.


Yeah they're both saying the same thing unfortunately...


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome Eleanor.
> 
> It takes a while for things to settle at the start, and it is difficult to be patient about it.  There is a lot to learn at the start but you have experts in the family already, so that will help.  However it is different when it is you yourself.  Don't feel guilty for having a good cry.  I still have my moments 9 years into this.
> 
> I hope that the appointment with the consultant goes well.  Are you able to take someone else with you?  It can help as there is a lot to take in and someone else taking notes can help you to pick up things later that you may have forgotten or missed.



Hello,

Thank you for your support.

I just feel bad because my brother gets on with it (even though he has had type one for 16 years) and also my sister has got on with it gestational type one now permanent type one.

I can't hold it in though! 

Fortunately my mum is actually off work and im glad she can come with me as I know there will be a lot to talk about and I won't remember everything as I'm exhausted and emotional. 

Thank you for your advice of bringing someone with me, everyone on here is so amazing and friendly (I didn't expect anything less) and it's helping me so much.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello Eleanor, welcome. Lovely name.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 6, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> Yeah they're both saying the same thing unfortunately...


How  about ringing DiabetesUK Helpline, they maybe able to give you some advice.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

grovesy said:


> How  about ringing DiabetesUK Helpline, they maybe able to give you some advice.


The diabetes website says the same thing and it depends on trust policies. DVLA also states you can't drive response if on insulin. 

Me and my mum who's got lots of knowledge on DVLA and current legislation/law have done research and it's still a no due to risk associated.

I last looked two weeks ago can't imagine it's changed since then.

It is rubbish but I've even had it confirmed by my company so that's that.


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Eleanor, welcome. Lovely name.


Thank you very much! Hope you're well


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

It may not actually pay Eleanor, but with some sorts of 'Emergency Response' training I should think volunteer organisations could find good use for you.  Again probably not immediately cos you might be a bit too emotional - and then anyway, surely a vacancy will arise not too long in the future in the Trust for another position somewhere not involving Blue Light driving?  Covering maternity or sickness leave, whatever it is.  Agency work?????


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> It may not actually pay Eleanor, but with some sorts of 'Emergency Response' training I should think volunteer organisations could find good use for you.  Again probably not immediately cos you might be a bit too emotional - and then anyway, surely a vacancy will arise not too long in the future in the Trust for another position somewhere not involving Blue Light driving?  Covering maternity or sickness leave, whatever it is.  Agency work?????



My company are looking to diversify for roles that do not involve Emergency Response driving such as patient transport etc but this won't be in place for at least another year and financially I can't wait much longer having been off for two months. I've even offered to go in for office days where I will be assisting with admin or stock takes for vehicles but this isn't even allowed due to diagnosis. It's their policy. 

I've actually applied to volunteer in a Community Day Centre helping older people and those with disabilities locally so I feel useful and can put my knowledge and passion for helping others to use. 

My manager and HR have said that I could not work at the moment due to T1 and no other roles for me to do. So I'm not sure what I'm meant to do.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Eleanor welcome to the forum I was the exact same when I was first diagonosed and gradually the levels went down


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

Has your employment actually been terminated within a WEEK? - You are on sick leave anyway right now!


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Has your employment actually been terminated within a WEEK? - You are on sick leave anyway right now!



They were waiting for my antibody result to come back which didn't come back until 31/1/17. Since then have obviously informed boss of situation and HR/OCC health aware and all saying can't do my job as a type one diabetic but nothing has been done yet... so not entirely sure what is going on think they're waiting to see what consultant says tomorrow! Not that that will make much difference as still gonna be type one


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 6, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> Hi Eleanor welcome to the forum I was the exact same when I was first diagonosed and gradually the levels went down


Ah ok phew.

I have been creeping up from 10.3 since after dinner (2 hours after) to 15.6, to 18.9 now I am 22.6 and feeling very unwell - nauseous and very drowsy

Have had my Lantus background.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Feb 7, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> Ah ok phew.
> 
> I have been creeping up from 10.3 since after dinner (2 hours after) to 15.6, to 18.9 now I am 22.6 and feeling very unwell - nauseous and very drowsy
> 
> Have had my Lantus background.


Yes am quite the opposite lol my Lantus seems to be working overtime and I have been getting a lot of lows with it which is why I have been reducing it just try and take it easy I remember the days when I was first diagnosed and you just have to stem the flow


----------



## EleanorDip95 (Feb 7, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> Yes am quite the opposite lol my Lantus seems to be working overtime and I have been getting a lot of lows with it which is why I have been reducing it just try and take it easy I remember the days when I was first diagnosed and you just have to stem the flow



I'm sorry to hear that! Think it's trial and error with this condition to find what works for you and doesnt make you feel rubbish! Fine line I guess isn't it?

It's early days for me and I'm definitely just taking each day as it comes and dealing with what's going on level wise but I will be glad to stop feeling nauseous soon as levels gradually get into some sort of normal trend, have had nausea quite a lot so far and no one enjoys that feeling. 

Thanks for your support


----------



## sunny sanghera (Feb 7, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! Think it's trial and error with this condition to find what works for you and doesnt make you feel rubbish! Fine line I guess isn't it?
> 
> It's early days for me and I'm definitely just taking each day as it comes and dealing with what's going on level wise but I will be glad to stop feeling nauseous soon as levels gradually get into some sort of normal trend, have had nausea quite a lot so far and no one enjoys that feeling.
> 
> Thanks for your support


Yes very true it's hit and miss pretty much I wish it would stay stable all the time but that's asking for miracles just give it time am sure you will find out what works best for you


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2017)

Er, whats been said is right - however - nausea is actually very much associated with ketones - have you tested what yours are? - cos sounds to me like you need to.  Any of you got a meter that does blood ones? -  or even some Ketostix (which aren't the best since wee is 2 hours behind blood at the best of times) but better than nowt and only about a fiver over the counter at a pharmacy.


----------



## Ginny03 (Feb 7, 2017)

EleanorDip95 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! Think it's trial and error with this condition to find what works for you and doesnt make you feel rubbish! Fine line I guess isn't it?


You really have hit the nail on the head! So sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Having family experience of it just isn't the same as it happening to you - it's hard, and there is no shame at all in how you're feeling. 

Nausea and high bloods go hand in hand unfortunately. As you get to grips with your control, it will go away again - you won't feel like this forever! X


----------

